# JOhn Doe on Sci-Fi



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

From Futon Critic



> 1/20/06 (FRIDAY)
> 7:00 PM - JOHN DOE (SCI FI)
> · cable run series premiere


SWEET, however there are not new shows


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Great, I missed the last couple of shows due to my first S1 hard drive dying before I got to see them.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

noooo don't get sucked back in....well, i'll not tell you, but it will leave u wanting more...i say no more


----------



## bcamp (Dec 26, 2004)

I loved this show ... unfortunately, it is one of those series that was cancelled and never wrapped up. I'd strongly suggest anyone not having already found this out the hard way NOT start watching unless you enjoy eventually being totally frustrated and pissed off.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

bcamp said:


> John-Doe-us interruptus


 You got that right! I have absolutely no interest in reliving that experience.

No, thanks, SciFi channel!


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Damn, if I'm going to save those I'm really gonna have to finish my DVD set of _Odyssey 5_ so I'll have the free space.


----------

